#  Schulmedizin >   Besuch beim Frauenarzt >

## Anonymisiert

Ich werde in zwei wochen das erste mal zu einer Frauenärztin gehen und bin schon etwas aufgeregt. 
1. Wie bereite ich mich drauf vor ?
2. Werden die Brüste abgetastet ?
3. Wird sie auch in die Scheide gucken ? 
LG Marianne

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Marianne,
ich nehme mal an, dass Du noch ein Teenager bist. Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Vor dem Arztbesuch gehst Du Duschen. Die Ärztin wird sich kurz mit Dir unterhalten und fragen weshalb Du sie aufsuchst. Sie wird Dich nach Deiner Periode Fragen, ob sie regelmäßig kommt und in welchem Abstand.
Die Brüste wird sie vermutlich nicht abtasten. Das ist bei so jungen Frauen nur bei entsprechenden Beschwerden notwendig. Evtl wird sie eine Ultraschalluntersuchung vom Unterbauch machen. Das ist aber nicht sicher. Sicher ist, dass sie Dich vaginal untersuchen wird. Das wird sie sehr vorsichtig machen. Du kannst, wenn es Dir lieber ist, einen Rock anziehen. Dann brauchst Du nur die Unterhose ausziehen und musst nicht mit entblößen Gesäß durch den Raum gehen.
Ansonsten ist das alles nicht schlimm. Gynäkologen machen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Frauen zu untersuchen. 
LG gisie

----------

